# el que se pela se estrena



## Lisutta

Hola
En la pelicula "El Bola" hay un modismo español "el que se pela se estrena". Sé lo que significa, es un dicho (infantil) que se utiliza cuando alguien se corta el pelo. Pero... ¿cómo lo podría traducir al italiano?
Esta frase la dice un amigo de El Bola (son niños de unos 10/12 años) en plan coña, justo fuera del colegio, en cuanto se da cuenta que el amigo se ha cortado el pelo.
Gracias!


----------



## flljob

¿En qué sentido se usa _se estrena_?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Lisutta

Estrenar en el sentido de "sacar una cosa a la calle por primera vez" (como una prenda por ej.)


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Lisutta, 

ti ricordo che secondo le ---> nostre regole <---, devi darci tu per primo/a il tuo tentativo di traduzione o interpretazione, nonché tutto il ---> contesto <--- possibile. Tu hai visto il film, ma chi dovrebbe aiutarti magari no: raccontaci la circostanza in cui questa frase viene pronunciata, chilo fa e perché, in modo da capire il modo migliore per tradurla. 

Ti aspettiamo, grazie
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## Lisutta

puse el contexto. no tengo ni idea de como se podría traducir, repito, sé lo que significa, pero no encuentro una expresión italiana que le pueda corresponder por significado


----------



## Neuromante

Seguramente se refiere a darle un coscorrón o un pellizcón. Lo normal, en España, es hacerlo cuando se estrena ropa -Normalmente lo hacen los parientes tontos para hacer rabiar y los amigos del colegio para intentar desollarte vivo (Y muchas veces lo consiguen)- ¿En la película alguien le da un capón o lo pellizca a continuación? Si es así será mucho más fácil para los otros italianos ayudarte a localizar una traducción. Si es que existe. Que lo dudo

En casos como éste es conveniente añadir una explicación como parte del contexto... Para alguien que, en mucho tiempo, no confunde "frase" con "contexto" y tienes la mala suerte de tocar un tema complicado.


----------



## Lisutta

Neuromante said:


> Seguramente se refiere a darle un coscorrón o un pellizcón. Lo normal, en España, es hacerlo cuando se estrena ropa -Normalmente lo hacen los parientes tontos para hacer rabiar y los amigos del colegio para intentar desollarte vivo (Y muchas veces lo consiguen)- ¿En la película alguien le da un capón o lo pellizca a continuación?
> 
> En casos como éste es conveniente añadir una explicación como parte del contexto...,  Pra alguien q



Sí, a continuación se le pillizca..La verdad que no tengo ni idea de como se pueda traducir al italiano!


----------



## flljob

Parece que es lo que en México se llama dar/pedir el remojo.


----------



## Lisutta

Pero en italiano como sería? El significado en español lo entiendo perfectamente!


----------



## flljob

Tal vez te convenga poner la pregunta en el foro de italiano y explicar a qué se refiere la expresión. Busqué en el Tam y en el Zanichelli y no parece haber un equivalente.

Saludos


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Lisutta  

He encontrado esta explicación "el que se pela ...": frase típica infantil que se dirige a alguien que acaba de cortarse el pelo. - Ejemplos: En España, los niños (y algunos no tan niños) entonan esta rima para dirigirse a una persona que acaba de cortarse el pelo, a la vez que con cada sílaba le pegan un pescozón en la cabeza o un tirón de orejas." 

No creo que, en italiano, exista una expresión/una forma correspondiente, pero lo podrías intentar con una frase de uso común: no sé, en base a tu contexto ... ¿podría ser: "Ah, sfoggiamo un nuovo look!" o "Ma sono passati gli indiani?!"?


----------



## Geviert

Che forte... gli indiani. Grande Anja  magari ci spieghi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Tienes razón, Geviert  ... no lo expliqué ... 

Dato che l'espressione originale si riferisce ad una "burla" diffusa tra i bambini, ho pensato che in Italia si sente spesso, tra ragazzi ( ma non solo! ), un'espressione canzonatoria che ha, più o meno lo stesso scopo: "Eh, sono passati gli indiani?! ... Ti hanno fatto un bello scalpo!"


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Tienes razón, Geviert  ... no lo expliqué ...
> 
> Dato che l'espressione originale si riferisce ad una "burla" diffusa tra i bambini, ho pensato che in Italia si sente spesso, tra ragazzi ( ma non solo! ), un'espressione canzonatoria che ha, più o meno lo stesso scopo: "Eh, sono passati gli indiani?! ... Ti hanno fatto un bello scalpo!"




Bella.

Allora se non c'è una frase bisogna inventarla! Che ne dite di questa? 

_Chi si fa bellino paga da bere! 
_
(magari con una soave botta in testa in senso di amicizia ).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Geviert  

La frase mi piace , anche se, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentita rivolta a qualcuno che si è appena tagliato i capelli. Generalmente l'ho sentita dire quando qualcuno compera un'auto nuova ... ma, nulla vieta!


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Geviert
> 
> La frase mi piace , anche se, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentita rivolta a qualcuno che si è appena tagliato i capelli. Generalmente l'ho sentita dire quando qualcuno compera un'auto nuova ... ma, nulla vieta!



Sì, è verissimo, la seconda parte (pagar da bere) non sarebbe leggitima in questo caso, perciò aggiungevo qualcosa del tipo "chi si fa bellino". Sai, un po' di estro non fa male (sono inspirato dai "modismi" e dalla grande sonrisa).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ben vengano i "modismi" e la simpatia,  

Oh, se vogliamo fare gli estrosi ... "Chi sfoggia nuova capigliatura, uno scappellotto si assicura!"


----------



## Geviert

Anja.Ann said:


> Ben vengano i "modismi" e la simpatia,
> 
> Oh, se vogliamo fare gli estrosi ... "Chi sfoggia nuova capigliatura, uno scappellotto si assicura!"



Questa frase si che è simpatica da vero, pure con rima. Tanto di cappello! Direi che resta.

senza estrosità (pura, assoluta) no c'è vita!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ti sei dimenticato la faccina col sorriso!  ))


----------

